# Converting exo terra to dart frog viv



## gibbo156 (Aug 30, 2013)

In an attempt to put some more vivs together without emptying my bank account (again!) i am converting two exo terra vivs to be dart frog vivs.
I have successfully replaced the top with glass and fly proof mesh so that i can get the circulation AND the humidity that i want.


What do other people do about fly proofing the doors ?


And

Is it recommended to do something with the vent underneath the doors to stop the flies getting out that way ?



Thank you all for your advice and guidance.


cheers

gibbo


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

That front air vent can be removed on the inside, open it and put mesh in there, along sides off the doors that meet the sides cut fish tank air tube long ways and push over the sides off the doors to close up the gaps


----------



## gibbo156 (Aug 30, 2013)

terryTHEfrog said:


> That front air vent can be removed on the inside, open it and put mesh in there, along sides off the doors that meet the sides cut fish tank air tube long ways and push over the sides off the doors to close up the gaps


Thanks, i removed the front vent and filled it with coarse foam.
I will try your advice with the air tube.


cheers

gibbo


----------

